# Gans Puzzle III Version 2 Speed Cube (10 Testers Selected!)



## calvinfan (Oct 24, 2013)

Brand : Gans Puzzle
Name : Gans III
Size : 57x57x57mm

Gans Puzzle shall release Gans III Speed Cube version 2 with modification.
It turns better the version 1, hope you enjoy them.
Same as before, we shall select 10 testers.

* <<<10 TESTERS WANTED!>>>*
For those interested, please leave your name, WCA records and email in the thread below.
Closing time : 29 Oct 24:00 am ( Hong Kong time )

*<<<10 Winners selected by Dan Fast >>>*
1 - Adrian Lehmann
2 - Robert Yau
3 - Drew Brads
4 - Gabriel Dechichi Barbar
5 - Bill Wang
6 - Chris Olson
7 - Collin Burns
8 - Antoine Cantin
9 - Michael McCarty
10 - Noah Arthurs
For those selected above, please contact me at [email protected] and send me the shipping address.

For those being chosen, you need to post the youtube review in this thread within 1 week after received.
Let me know if you can not do so. Else, you will be black listed.

Thanks for your support. Cheers. ^^


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Chris Olson

WCA records: official 7.94 3x3 single 9.50 official average

Email: Cyotheking.com


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Marcel Poots
WCA record: 21 seconds single (Jay!)


I will make a review comparing to the V1.


----------



## Applecow (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Adrian Lehmann
WCA records: 9.43 single, 10.79 average
email: [email protected]


----------



## AndersB (Oct 24, 2013)

*Anders Berggren*
Single: *10.80* Average: *13.04*
My WCA-page
[email protected]


----------



## ottozing (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Jayden McNeill

Email: [email protected]

WCA records: 8.47 3x3 single (3rd for NR), 10.54 3x3 average (3rd for NR)
13.81 3x3 One Handed single (2nd for NR), 16.04 One Handed average (2nd for NR)
2:06.19 3x3 with Feet single (1st for NR), 2:16.11 3x3 with Feet mean (1st for NR)

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/ottozing (450 subscribers and counting)


----------



## darkerarceus (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Duy Khuu
Email: [email protected] 
WCA Records: 11.36 Single, 13.44 Average (3x3)
Youtube: http://youtube.com/FruityDawn


----------



## youngcuber1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Josh Dobbie
e-mail: [email protected]
WCA: none (I have not yet competed)
PB's: single:17.59 Ao5:21.61


----------



## KiwiCuber (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Alex Asbery

Email: [email protected]

WCA records: 14.96 single 18.20 average (average around 14.5 now)
34.17 OH single 38.00 OH average


----------



## tx789 (Oct 24, 2013)

Aneurin Hunt 
[email protected]
2010HUNT02
I avg sub 20.
I avg about 35 for OH


Wca records: 17.62 is single 18.63 avg
OH 35.40 single 40.10 avg


I so have Gans III v1.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 24, 2013)

Sameer Mahmood
[email protected]
2013MAHM02

9.30 single, 11.06 avg


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Jack O'Mahony

WCA Records: Nationals 8th one year, 9th the next.

13.12 Official Average of 5


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 24, 2013)

Keaton Ellis
[email protected]
My WCA ID is here.

I have an 8.86 single and 11.00 average for 3x3.
I have a 14.77 single and 16.86 average for OH. I am 90th in the world for OH.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 24, 2013)

Rami Sbahi
[email protected]
WCA 

Some good official 3x3 solves for me:

10.04 3x3 Average, 8.99 Single.
39.10 3x3 With Feet Average (North American Record) and 36.97 Single (USA Record).
3x3 one-handed 20.78 Average, 17.09 Single.
3x3 Blindfolded 2:06.93 Single.
3x3 multiple blindfolded: 8/8 59:46.

My youtube is INSANEcuber. I have over 500 subscribers and I LOVE making Unboxing and Review videos! 

Just want to point out, I don't want this because it's a free cube. Money isn't a problem for me. I want it so I can feel honored to be one of the first to have it and review it. It seems like a GREAT cube!


----------



## piyushp761 (Oct 24, 2013)

Name - Piyush Passi
E mail - [email protected]
WCA - 2013PASS01
Youtube - BEST IN THE WORLD
Thanks for the opportunity Calvin.


----------



## kane090 (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Rishith Shyamkumar
Email: [email protected]
WCA: Never been in a comp, but average 22-25 seconds
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/RishCubez


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Melody Hung
WCA Records: 13.28 single, 15.92 average
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Gabriel Dechichi Barbar
e-mail: [email protected]
WCA profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BARB01

South America recordist for 3x3 Average (8.94) and single (7.16). Also for OH, average 13.50 and single 9.50 (2nd WR), very interested in this cube for OH....


----------



## Devian (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Luis Contreras.
I don't have a WCA profile because I have not been in an official competition yet, but my unofficial records are: Single: 16.32 - Ao5: 20.45 - Ao12: 22.13.
I could do a review either spanish o english
email: [email protected]


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Robert Yau
email: [email protected]
WCA profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009YAUR01

Official 3x3x3 rankings: top 25 with 6.91 single and tied 4th in the world with an average of 8.21, with Cornelius Dieckmann. He's a cool guy. I'm only one rank behind the great Alexander Lau, a.k.a. 5BLD. (And 2 ranks behind Mats, 3 ranks behind Feliks )

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/Robert271291 (500+ subscribers)


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Drew Brads
WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRAD01
(8.43 single, 9.08 average)
email: [email protected]
I'd love to do a review.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 24, 2013)

ben whitmore
2009WHIT01
7.75 single, 11.20 average (unofficial sub10 avg12)
[email protected]

inb4 crazybadcuber


----------



## angham (Oct 24, 2013)

Angus Hamill
Email: [email protected]
<---- wca and YouTube

My sister worked at the same restaurant as xxoxia


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Bill Wang
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WANG68

6.66 official single, 9.00 official average
Email: [email protected]

Will definitely do a review.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 24, 2013)

Name : Sammy Tawakkol
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records : 25.xx Average 35.xx 2013TAWA01
YouTube: youtube.com/CubingBattles

Will do a review! English, Arabic, and French


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Sydney Weaver
WCA Records: 15.81 avg and 11.91 single
Email: [email protected]


----------



## timeless (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: timeless
Email: @yahoo.com 
WCA Records: sub 30 oh, sub 20 2h singles
Youtube: http://youtube.com/pstimeless 
i also have the gans puzzle v1 to compare with if i get chosen


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 24, 2013)

You have my details back in the MoYu 2x2 PM I sent you.

Also, I have the original Gans III, so I can make a comparison review as well.


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Artur Kristof
WCA: 2012KRIS12 https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012KRIS12
Official results:
3x3: *9.25 single*, 12.09 average
3x3OH: 19.22 single, 22.57 average

Email: [email protected]

Also, I'm best Polish Roux user.


----------



## CubezUBR (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Rob Saunders
WCA Records: 15.96 single, 19.91 avearage. 59th in uk for single!
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Ollie (Oct 24, 2013)

Oliver Frost
Officially awesome
[email protected]


----------



## kcl (Oct 24, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Oliver Frost
> Officially awesome
> [email protected]



Lol Ollie got dat swag


----------



## Ronanvdv (Oct 24, 2013)

Name:Ronan Van der Veken
WCA : no profile yet record 25,6 seconds average of 5 is 32 seconds

email:[email protected]
youtube account i will post or email later

but maybe a slow cuber must test the cube also


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Collin Burns
Email: [email protected]

WCA Records: 9.86 Average, 8.14 Single

Youtube channel with over 1100 subscribers.


----------



## CubicNL (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Bram de Wilde
WCA records: 10.41 single, 13.87 average
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Nick Rech
Official 3x3 results: 8.90 single/12.93 avg
Oh: 18.xy single, 24.8x avg
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Youcuber2 (Oct 24, 2013)

Michael McCarty
[email protected]
2013MCCA01 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013MCCA01
I'll make an unboxing and a review
www.youtube.com/Youcuber2


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Antoine Cantin
WCA records: 7.16 3x3 single, 10.00 average. 11.59 OH NR single, 13.23 OH NAR average.
Email: [email protected]
youtube: http://youtube.com/antoineccantin


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 24, 2013)

Landon Chu
[email protected]
I can make a full HD review.

Also just saying that looks like something you could do with modding. Except the aesthetic thing with the matching-up


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 24, 2013)

Name: Scott Guenard
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: 21.xx, 27.xx (3x3)
Youtube: http://youtube.com/ScottTheCuber

Wow i got no more usefull 3x3x3 so I would love a new 3x3x3!


----------



## rubikrem (Oct 25, 2013)

Name : Remi Cloutier-Grégoire
WCA Info : None, I live far from competitions..
Emails : [email protected]

I mainly speak french, so I'd like to mak a review in french and maybe publicise the product for all those french speakers


----------



## oskarinmix (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Oscar Alberto Ceballos Contreras
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: 13.08 Single 15.08 Avg 
Actually holder of almost all Venezuelan Records
WCA Id https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013CONT01


----------



## zevgl (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Gus Lipkin

WCA records: 19.47 single, 21.98 average (3x3)
Email: [email protected]il.com

Note: My YouTube channel is FlamboyantCube and I've been looking for something awesome to post as a first video. This could be it. And I also speak Spanish.


----------



## LouisCormier (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Louis Cormier
WCA records: official 7.86 3x3 single 9.98 official average
Email: [email protected] 
youtube: louiscormier12

Currently holds 9 Canadian records and 3 North American records.


----------



## hydrocube (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Osaffat Khan
Email: [email protected]
WCA records: none but hoping to join the next competition with a new cube


----------



## sabakku (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Victor Sinan Seixo de Brito Gomes
Country: Brazil
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011GOME02
WCA Records: Single 17.83	AVG 19.63
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw280CAYfyYkVbIrmIhKUHg

I have couple years of experience into doing mods to my cubes and also to other people. Some National and South American Records were set on cubes modified or adjusted by me.
Would enjoy testing it to compare to others and study the mechanism.


----------



## Pryge (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Edward Vakula
WCA Records: Have not yet been to an WCA Event, but I average 20 seconds.
Email: [email protected]

I'll make a edited review ^_^


----------



## theclassycuber1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Ryan Peroutka

WCA Records: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013PERO03 (17.13 Single) (24.70 average)

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Sora1995 (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Andrew Evans
WCA: I have not entered any competitions, but I average about 30 seconds.
Email: [email protected]


----------



## ddrmasterdude (Oct 25, 2013)

Name- Jack Bartlett

Records- 10.25 single 17.89 avg5 (3x3)

email. [email protected]

youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/user/ddrmasterdude


----------



## Riley (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Riley Woo
WCA records: 8.08 single, 9.84 average
Full profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WOOR01
Email: [email protected]


----------



## CubingEveryday (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Zénon Roy
WCA: I have not enterred in a competition yet, but i average around 25 seconds
Email: [email protected]

I can review the cube as soon as I receive the cube  http://www.youtube.com/CubingEveryday


----------



## leodeigo12345 (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Clark Cheng
WCA: 10.61 single with 14.54 avg(3x3)
OH: 17.47 single
youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/leodeigo12345


----------



## ArtsyCubenerd (Oct 25, 2013)

I would love to be a tester for this cube and do a Review. I really like seeing the difference between cubes and comparing them to older models. I don't have a WCA record, because I never competed before. But I love puzzles. I think I can give a good opinion about the cube by comparing it with the cubes that I own. But here is my information

YouTube Channel - ArtsyCubenerd 
email - [email protected]


----------



## robertnycga (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Robert Mitchell
WCA record: 21.22 single
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Noah Arthurs
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 29.40 3BLD (7th in the world) https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012ARTH01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/noahcubes


----------



## Speedcuber1994 (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Jesse Adams
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013ADAM01
Email: [email protected]


----------



## jkrcubes (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Juraj Kremser
WCA: Single 20.08, Average: 20.91 https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012KREM02 
E-mail: [email protected]
I can post review immediately.


----------



## rybaby (Oct 25, 2013)

Ryan Przybocki
WCA record: 25.89 average.
E-mail: [email protected]
Youtube: youtube.com/user/woody558


----------



## Matthew C (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Matthew Cunningham
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: 3x3 - 43.91 2x2 - 8.33 (That was my fist comp and ive improved alot since then, but i havn't gone to a comp since)
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_i6GSO0kETIM7Ze-OlkDCQ


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Oct 25, 2013)

Braden Rock
WCA record: Single: 13.95, Average: 16.41 https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012ROCK02
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: Awesomevideos150


----------



## KillerSmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Víctor Vidal
Wca record:i dont have any wca oficial record,but my average is 23.45
E-mail:[email protected]
YouTube:http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDGiTqs_jIA01XWuJ8BvBPw


----------



## That One Cuber (Oct 25, 2013)

Damian Tumilty
WCA records Haven't been to a comp yet. but i average 28-29 seconds
[email protected]


----------



## AymanH11 (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Ayman Hussein
Email: [email protected] and/or [email protected]
WCA records: 12.16 seconds and 15.52 seconds avg
1:13.08 4x4 single and 2:32.68 single 5x5 and 4.97 single 2x2
-I will definitley make a review if i am lucky enough to be one of the 10
-thx


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Yuxuan Chen
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHEN54
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/rainpaw4
I will do lots of comparisons to other puzzles
I actually average around 13 on 3x3 at home. I'm uploading a 3x3 average to prove it this weekend if you want proof but my WCA results _do not _show what I average at home.


----------



## Zeyofa (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll be interested  I'm a new Speedcuber and I need a good speedcube so I can be your tester 

My name is Gabriel Rochon and I'm Quebecois (Canadian)
Email adress: [email protected]


----------



## Mikel (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Brandon Mikel

WCA Records (I'll list all 3x3 events):

Rubik's Cube: 12.16 Single, 15.53 Average
3x3 blindfolded: 1:02.86 Single
3x3 One-handed: 27.40 Single, 35.42 Average
3x3 fewest moves: 69 moves
3x3 with feet: 2:55.85 Single, 3:05.84 Average
3x3 multi blind: 12/13 in 53:39

Email: [email protected]

Youtube: rayquazapwn88

I would love to make a quality review of this cube!


----------



## matisse999 (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Matisse Touchard 
Youtube Channel :Matisse1998 
WCA Records : Single:16.93 Average:19.15
Email" [email protected]

I already do unboxings and reviews on my channel. iv done a few from hknowstore already and hknowstore is my favorite cube store.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Logan McGraw
Youtube: AbberantLamp
WCA Records: 13.30 single, 15.86 average
email: [email protected]


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 25, 2013)

Shane Grogan
WCA
Official 8.69 Single, 11.22 Average
[email protected]


----------



## Aunk (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Ansuman Somasundaram
Youtube: Aunk (http://www.youtube.com/user/KakaRobinhoMaicon)
WCA Records: 16.21 single, 20.42 average
Email: [email protected]

I would love to review this puzzle!


----------



## Isaac Baik (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Isaac Baik
Email: [email protected]
I don't have WCA records or an account but here is my youtube.
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRqcsKV7CE4Bg7b-DuytjaA/videos


----------



## DavidFivexFive (Oct 25, 2013)

David Bernard
[email protected]
I Don't have a WCA profile and or average, no comps where i live. but i average around 30 seconds on a zhanchi
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwI51_dcsFtPqJ70KbxkvLQ


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Daniel Cano Salgado
WCA records: 9.33 single , 11.03 avg5
Email: [email protected]

I'll make a review as soon as it arrive (if i get selected).


----------



## FivePawsHD (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Luis Gabriel
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: I have not yet been to an official WCA competition but I average 23-28 seconds.
YouTube: FivePawsHD


----------



## Job van Helden (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Job van Helden
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: 15.74 Single, 20.76 Average
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7TC6HWRao8FXnKu1s9-BOA


----------



## SpeedSolvePanda (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, my name is Austin Le
Email: [email protected]
I don't have a WCA account or record but my average is usually 15.00 seconds


----------



## DarioRubik (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Dario Roa Sánchez 
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011SANC02
Email: [email protected]
Records/results: current Spanish Champion and National record holder for 6 events including 3x3 single (7,43 seconds) . I'll be happy to post a youtube review as soon as I have a defined idea on the cube.
My youtube channel is: youtube.com/DarioRubik


----------



## Richiebay (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Rickard Thuresson
Email: [email protected]
WCA: Yet to enter a competition, but i average around 19 sesconds and have a PB of 11.06 s


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Gints Dreimanis
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011DREI01
Email: [email protected]
Records/results: On WCA 10.86 single and 12.55 average/18.54 OH Single and 20.24 average.
My youtube channel is: youtube.com/gintsd2


----------



## Wahlmat (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Kristoffer Wenerklang
Email: [email protected]
WCA records: Sinlge - 18.96 Average - 24.01 (3x3) wca profile
Youtube: xxWahlmat
I have a Gans III v1 for comparison.


----------



## Masimosir (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: JunWei Woon 
Email : [email protected]
WCA records : 18.97 single (3X3)


----------



## velraam (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Velraam
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013RAAM01
unofficial pb's:3x3: single:11.xx avg:15.xx 
youtube: http://www.youtube.com/velraam28


----------



## PanCakez001 (Oct 25, 2013)

Shonathon Collins
12.05 single, 13.21 average
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011COLL02
[email protected]


----------



## gc7 (Oct 25, 2013)

Name:Angel Niko
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/greekcube7


----------



## rj (Oct 25, 2013)

Raphael Platte
No comps near me.
I average sub-26.
I can compare with original Gans III, Weilong, and CX-3.


----------



## Thenio (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Wojciech Włodarczyk
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2012WODA01 Single: 12.27 Average: 14.93

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/ThenioCube I have over 1400 subscribers


----------



## Emilio Chavez (Oct 25, 2013)

Emilio Chávez:
WCA records: 23.06 single average 26.49


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 25, 2013)

*Phil Yu*
WCA Records: 8.94 3x3 single, 11.27 3x3 average | 12.16 OH single, 13.46 OH average (NR)

Email: [email protected]

My YouTube channel has around 2,500 subscribers. I have a lot of experience reviewing 3x3s. I own a Gans Puzzle III Version 1 and can compare the new version with it.


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Oct 25, 2013)

Name : Tejasva Malhotra
eMail - [email protected]
YouTube - TejasvaTheStark
WCA single - 28.57, average - 32.23 3x3 

I'm not a very good speedsolver but I think I'm able to review the cubes well enough. 
My channel is mostly related to Cubing. Growing subs everyday


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 25, 2013)

Michael Womack 
Email: [email protected] 
youtube http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoHSPKg-qwAxAJe7-CzIp2A 
WCA ID 2010WOMA01


----------



## convinsa (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Channae Anderson
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: 16.66 single, and 18.92 average.
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/convinsa

I would be happy to make a review of this cube. I have the first version, and would like to feel the difference with the version 2.

Thank you for choosing testers


----------



## RedHorseCuber (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Bryan Floyd
Email: [email protected]
WCA record: I've never been to a competition, but I average around 18-30 seconds.
Youtube: www.youtube.com/redhorsecuber

I think it's awesome that you're letting people test them!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Jules Manalang
Emal: [email protected]
WCA: 11.06 Single 12.92 Avg
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/cubes4lyfe


----------



## carloscarneros (Oct 25, 2013)

Name: Carlos Carneros Torner

WCA records: official 10.96 3x3 single, 12.54 official average

Email: [email protected]

YouTube: youtube.com/sprct22

I will do an amazing review in Spanish.


----------



## FrostCuber (Oct 25, 2013)

Name - David Bangean (aka - FrostCuber)

I've never been to a comp before but average 17 seconds!

I would be super greatfull if you picked me!! Thanks


----------



## Weston (Oct 25, 2013)

Weston Mizumoto
2011 and 2013 OH US national champion, 3rd place OH at world championships 2013, and 15.16 former OH NAR.
[email protected]
youtube.com/thewestonian (3.9k subscribers)


----------



## stevecho816 (Oct 26, 2013)

Name: SeungBeom Cho
WCA records: 7.65 official single and 9.47 official average.
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/stevecuber1


----------



## buttercup31 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thomas Valles WCA records- 15.52 official single and 16.88 avg. Email- [email protected] Youtube- https://www.youtube.com/user/tomval1331


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 26, 2013)

Ryan Pope
http://youtube.com/user/thenextfeliks
WCA ID: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013POPE01
Sub-20 single in comp. Have improved a lot since then. 

Have the Gans v1 to compare.


----------



## RubrumAqua (Oct 26, 2013)

Name: Patrick Crowne

Email: [email protected]
WCA Records (a long time ago): 27.52 best 29.87 Avg
Youtube: www.youtube.com/users/RubrumAqua


----------



## rockstarrev (Oct 26, 2013)

Name: Revanth Sharma
Email: [email protected]
WCA: I havent entered any competition, I average aroound 35 seconds....

YouTube: Revanth Sharma


----------



## Shashwat (Oct 26, 2013)

*I'd like to be a tester!*

Name - Shashwat Jolly
E mail - [email protected]
WCA - 2013JOLL01
Youtube - CubiCraze
3x3x3 Official PB (single) - 15.93s
3x3x3 Official PB (average) - 17.83s

It'll be a pleasure to try out the new puzzle...


----------



## Activaler (Oct 27, 2013)

Name: Johannes Van Hezewyk
Wca records: 29.22 Single 32.91 Average
Email: [email protected]

Youtube: www.youtube.com/user/act1valer


----------



## Nate (Oct 27, 2013)

Email [email protected] 
Youtube http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHIdIRJ-ApFG7pm6WTvHnGA
WCA Officiel I have a 14.34 single and 15.11 avg on 3x3 Over all my favourit puzzel is Rubiks clock witch i have a Officiel single 8.91 and 10.95 avg


----------



## cityzach (Oct 27, 2013)

Name: Zach Goldman
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GOLD01

My official 3x3 results are 10.13 single, 10.79 Average


----------



## Blake4512 (Oct 28, 2013)

Blake Thompson
2010THOM03
Official 8.12 single / 10.56 average
[email protected]
http://www.Youtube.com/user/xblakethompson


----------



## kcl (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh wow thank god. I thought I couldn't find him because I'm just a nub


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 28, 2013)

Eric Kulchycki 
Single: 12.91
Average: 16.06
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 2, 2013)

People announced


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 2, 2013)

Dang, I was seriously looking forward to this cube! I will likely buy it on my own.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh... I didn't know Dan was going to choose the winners. If I knew that I might not have bothered to enter because there are many people more famous than me...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm confused, what difference does it make if he's picking? If I picked there would not be a single person who wasn't sub 10 who made that list.


----------



## kcl (Nov 3, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm confused, what difference does it make if he's picking? If I picked there would not be a single person who wasn't sub 10 who made that list.



Except me Becuz I'm special


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 3, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm confused, what difference does it make if he's picking? If I picked there would not be a single person who wasn't sub 10 who made that list.



I doubt it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 3, 2013)

I thought maybe some would be handpicked and some would be chosen at random. If it's all handpicked, I have almost no chance of getting it because nobody knows me and many people are faster than me.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 3, 2013)

The only exception would be someone who has a big amount of subs on YouTube.

CBC hasn't done an amazing job at picking, but he's a lot lore generous about the picks than I would be.


----------



## kcl (Nov 3, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> The only exception would be someone who has a big amount of subs on YouTube.
> 
> CBC hasn't done an amazing job at picking, but he's a lot lore generous about the picks than I would be.



Yah like me I mean I have a whole 18 subscribers


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2013)

The Gans 3 I received was amazing, if it was a white cube a bit bigger it'd be my main, and now it's improved? Interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 3, 2013)

GANS III SALE


----------



## sellingseals (Nov 3, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yah like me I mean I have a whole 18 subscribers



I think these testers are supposed to make YouTube videos and it's promotion for the store giving them. So if you have 18 subscribers who are you going to promote it to?


----------



## kcl (Nov 3, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> I think these testers are supposed to make YouTube videos and it's promotion for the store giving them. So if you have 18 subscribers who are you going to promote it to?



Lol bro I know that better than anyone. I keep forgetting people can't tell how often I'm sarcastic online and it makes me seem like an idiot more than I'm comfortable with. I don't even know how I have 18 subscribers in the first place. So yeah, I was joking. No worries XD


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 3, 2013)

People, this whole invitation to be a tester thing is bogus and just a marketing tactic. Their selection criteria doesn't require it - they could just look at YouTube and the WCA site instead.


----------



## kcl (Nov 3, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> People, this whole invitation to be a tester thing is bogus and just a marketing tactic. Their selection criteria doesn't require it - they could just look at YouTube and the WCA site instead.



^^^truth. 

That being said, they would rather have someone fast with maybe less subscribers than someone slow with many. If a fast person says the cube is good, sales will be excellent.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 3, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> That being said, they would rather have someone fast with maybe less subscribers than someone slow with many. If a fast person says the cube is good, sales will be excellent.


They would rather have both, if both would help their sales, but this thread is still irrelevant. Its only purpose is to keep the words "new Gans 3 puzzle!" on the home page for as long as possible in the couple of weeks leading up to launch. Free advertising. And the "testers" get production cubes to make sure their reviews are better and the timing of the reviews coincides with the cube being available to buy.

Out of curiosity, I wonder if any of those who have posted their contact details in these threads have started getting random mail shots from cube stores?


----------



## sellingseals (Nov 5, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> People, this whole invitation to be a tester thing is bogus and just a marketing tactic. Their selection criteria doesn't require it - they could just look at YouTube and the WCA site instead.



It's the same with every single "tester" out there. When any store at all sends a free puzzle to a YouTuber to "test", that's just a polite way of saying they are getting it to "advertise". You say it like nobody knows this, it's pretty obvious and should be common knowledge by now, as it's been happening for quite some time.


----------



## rj (Nov 5, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yah like me I mean I have a whole 18 subscribers



I have 9. But I do breath-holding as well, so only 7 of those count. lol


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 5, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> It's the same with every single "tester" out there. When any store at all sends a free puzzle to a YouTuber to "test", that's just a polite way of saying they are getting it to "advertise". You say it like nobody knows this, it's pretty obvious and should be common knowledge by now, as it's been happening for quite some time.


I think you missed the point, which is that they don't need to invite people to be testers. They can just pick them. They probably knew who they would pick before they even created this thread. The thread itself is an advert.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 5, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> People, this whole invitation to be a tester thing is bogus and just a marketing tactic. Their selection criteria doesn't require it - they could just look at YouTube and the WCA site instead.



I agree that it's a marketing tactic, but how is it bogus? They use the thread to find out who wants to do it, and then they select the people they want. I don't understand what's so upsetting about them advertising their product. Pretty much every company does it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 5, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> I think you missed the point, which is that they don't need to invite people to be testers. They can just pick them. They probably knew who they would pick before they even created this thread. The thread itself is an advert.



If you don't post in the thread you can't become a tester.


----------



## rj (Nov 5, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I agree that it's a marketing tactic, but how is it bogus? They use the thread to find out who wants to do it, and then they select the people they want. I don't understand what's so upsetting about them advertising their product. Pretty much every company does it.



And we get free cubes! Well, at least Noah does.


----------



## kcl (Nov 5, 2013)

rj said:


> And we get free cubes! Well, at least *anyone cool*does.



Fix'd


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 5, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I agree that it's a marketing tactic, but how is it bogus? They use the thread to find out who wants to do it, and then they select the people they want. I don't understand what's so upsetting about them advertising their product. Pretty much every company does it.


Well, it's only my cynical opinion that it's bogus, but I believe that they hand pick the reviewers and most of those that put their names down here don't have a chance. I'm not remotely upset about it - just making an observation.



antoineccantin said:


> If you don't post in the thread you can't become a tester.


You really believe that anyone with enough subscribers wouldn't get sent one anyway?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 5, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> You really believe that anyone with enough subscribers wouldn't get sent one anyway?



It depends. Crazybadcuber got one because he's knows Calvin, but I haven't heard of anyone else getting any.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 5, 2013)

> I agree that it's a marketing tactic, but how is it bogus? They use the thread to find out who wants to do it, and then they select the people they want. I don't understand what's so upsetting about them advertising their product. Pretty much every company does it.



I am of the opinion that this entire thread should appear on an HKNowStore thread in the Puzzle Shops section of the forum. Posts like this seem clearly intended to market the store offering the test product as well as the product itself. If this is true, it is technically a violation of the forum rules. HKNowStore has not purchased a store thread like its competitors. Instead, it chose to advertise in the hardware section. 

Not sure if this is what Mark was getting at, but that's what I noticed.


----------



## kcl (Nov 5, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> I am of the opinion that this entire thread should appear on an HKNowStore thread in the Puzzle Shops section of the forum. Posts like this seem clearly intended to market the store offering the test product as well as the product itself. If this is true, it is technically a violation of the forum rules. HKNowStore has not purchased a store thread like its competitors. Instead, it chose to advertise in the hardware section.
> 
> Not sure if this is what Mark was getting at, but that's what I noticed.



I wasn't aware you guys had to pay for a store thread.. In that case, you're most definitely right.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 6, 2013)

I think we need to know how the testers are chosen. I have PM'd Calvin twice and had no reply as of yet.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 6, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I think we need to know how the testers are chosen. I have PM'd Calvin twice and had no reply as of yet.


CBC is the one who's picked the last few. You should probably ask him if you want an answer.


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 6, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I think we need to know how the testers are chosen. I have PM'd Calvin twice and had no reply as of yet.



Why?

Even if you know how they choose, what difference will it make?


----------



## rj (Nov 6, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Why?
> 
> Even if you know how they choose, what difference will it make?



None. We just want to be able to predict who gets chosen.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 6, 2013)

Why?


----------



## rj (Nov 6, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Why?



Does that need an aswer? T'would be fun!


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 6, 2013)

But I can already see the future, you Muggle.

It would be fun for you non-wizarding types though I agree.


----------



## rj (Nov 6, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> But I can already see the future, you Muggle.
> 
> It would be fun for you non-wizarding types though I agree.



Agreed.


----------



## timeless (Nov 13, 2013)

whoever got it, is the plastic same?


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 13, 2013)

timeless said:


> whoever got it, is the plastic same?



Yes, I have a V1 black and now a V2 black. They are the same plastic. The V2 is only better shaped and therefor feeling smoother and faster..


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 13, 2013)

I have mine. Unboxing will upload later. It's pretty good, feels a lot like a guhong mixed with a huanying (I thought of that before youcuber2 made his unboxing, so I'd say it's accurate).


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 13, 2013)

I got mine yesterday and it's really nice. I haven't tried a v1 so I can't compare it to that, but it's quite good. I'll try to have the review up sometime next week.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 13, 2013)

so far my best single with it is 6.83 and my best Ao12 is 8.82


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 13, 2013)

Mine just came. :3

What are people lubing this with?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Got mine yesterday. So far it's pretty good.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just got mine. Feels pretty good so far. Too bad mine is white


----------



## radmin (Nov 14, 2013)

When my v1 arrived I made the mods in the op with a file. It's fantastic. I lubed with maru lube. To me it feels like brand new diy zanchi put together for the first time. I'll get a v2 for sure as soon as it arrives in one of my usual stores.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 14, 2013)

More to come.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 15, 2013)

My review:


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Applecow (Nov 16, 2013)

> got the Cube from HKNowstore
> Now I realised, that I suck at doing reviews so I won't attend in these free-cube-but-review-it contests anymore xD
> For the example solves I had to use my iPhone, because my dad broke the camera… :|


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is my review. If people could let me know what they think of this style, it would be much appreciated.

I can't figure out how to embed with YouTubes new links...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asUqrAmvROg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 17, 2013)

Anyone know why some people got white cubes and some got black cubes?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Here's my review. Would've been out sooner but I had to start studying for exams.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 21, 2013)

Will try to get my review up tomorrow. Should try and film a good average with it first.


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 24, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


>



Hooooooooooooooly mother of all things good your voice got sooooooo much deeper o____________O


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 1, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hooooooooooooooly mother of all things good your voice got sooooooo much deeper o____________O



It's called puberty


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> It's called puberty



I didn't know puberty could hit that hard.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 2, 2013)

collinbxyz said:


>



That is one of the best reviews I have seen. Very clear, informative, high quality footage.


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 2, 2013)

collinbxyz said:


>


FYI, it can't cut 45 at any tension that I have tried. I loosened it a lot and it didn't change the cube much at all.


----------

